# Kochen 150+



## Himgondion (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mit meiner Kochkunst bei 150/150 angelangt und könnte jetzt Kochkunstexperte lernen. Wie ich bereits gelesen habe gibt es das Buch nicht mehr, habe es auch nicht mehr in Desolace bekommen. War bereits in Orgrimmar bei *Arugi:* Orgrimmar (56,62) und *Zarbo Schweinshoxn:* Orgrimmar (39,86).

Aber wie komme ich jetzt mit meiner Kochfertigkeit höher? Bitte um Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Xan on Fire (27. November 2010)

Einfach zum Kochlehrer gehen und die nächste Stufe lernen?!


----------



## Versace83 (27. November 2010)

einfach zum Kochlehrer gehen und der bringt dir das bei... oder die Pilgerfreuden daily quests machen (dort stehen auch Kochlehrer)... da kannst du locker, und das sehr guenstig, auf 350 skillen.


----------



## nikosee (27. November 2010)

müsste eigentlich beim Kochlehrer zu lernen sein 
ist bei angeln übrigens genau so^^


----------



## Derulu (27. November 2010)

nikosee schrieb:


> müsste eigentlich beim Kochlehrer zu lernen sein
> ist bei angeln übrigens genau so^^



Und auch bei erster Hilfe (wofür man früher Bücher und eine Quest in Arathi braucht)


----------



## 666Anubis666 (27. November 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> einfach zum Kochlehrer gehen und der bringt dir das bei... oder die Pilgerfreuden daily quests machen (dort stehen auch Kochlehrer)... da kannst du locker, und das sehr guenstig, auf 350 skillen.


So einfach ist das


----------



## Himgondion (27. November 2010)

Danke für die Tipps, aber wie ich geschrieben habe war ich bei beiden Lehrern in OG!
Dort bekomme ich in der Anzeige Kocheperte angezeigt aber ich kann es *nicht *"Kaufen"!!!


Irgendwas stimmt da doch nicht, könnte es ein aktueller Bug sein? Bin etwas ratlos!


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. November 2010)

Hats das Mindestlevel für den nächst höheren Skill?

Ansonstenn probiers mal in gadgetzan


----------



## Throgan (27. November 2010)

Ich denke auch das es am Level liegt, denn alle Lehrer in der alten welt müssten dir eigentlich bis 300 alles beibringen....


----------



## Versace83 (27. November 2010)

Gibt bei den Nebenberufen keine Mindestlevel mehr.... hab letztens mit einem Char auf Stufe 6 kochen bis 350 geskillt...

einfach mal bei einem anderen Kochlehrer versuchen oder ein ticket schreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Kalesia (27. November 2010)

kleiner tipp, geh zum pilgerfest und mit fast keinem aufwand kommst auf 350 ohne viel zu farmen, alles gibts für paar silber beim händler was du brauchst


----------



## Himgondion (27. November 2010)

Hat sich erledigt. Musste nur den Kochexperten auswählen, erst dann wird der Kaufbutton aktiv. Hatte angenommen, dass der Button gleich aktiv ist, genau so wie bei den Rezepten.
Pilgerfest geht so oder so klar.

Danke nochmals an alle für die Hilfe.


----------

